# Looking for tips applying brush on lacquer



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have no place to spray lacquer as it should be done so I tryed to brush it on with Miniwax & Deft products made for brushing. legs & aprons went fine, the top ended up stripped twice after about 6 or 7 coats each time. I tryed expensive brushes & made for oil foam brushes. I cant get rid of the brush marks. I ended up just using a pour on epoxy. maybe i just need to find somebody that can use a paint brush correctly…lol. I want something stronger then polyurethane for the table tops i make.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I use DEFT almost exclusively. It is wonderful and should be and has been very easy to apply. The thing I have found with it apply it heavy. Deft has a self leveling ability and will smooth out by itself. If you try to put on thin coats it will look spotty and streak. I use a good quality 2 1/2 sash brush with man made bristles. DO NOT thin Deft, use it right from the can after stiring it and try not to introduce air into the mix. Stir slowly. After letting each coat dry wipe with 0000 steel wool, remove the dust and apply another coat. I will apply 3 coats for general use and up to 6 if I want a water resistant surface.


----------



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks. Maybe I was going too thin as the can said to do. why i picked this product to follow directions with i'll never know. sure cost me time & money.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Bill, MedicKen covered it pretty well. Lacquer dries fast, so if you try to apply too thin of a coat, it will not have time to flow out, which will leave streaks, etc. If you've had good luck with polyurethane, I would stay with that. Polyurethane is a much more durable finish than lacquer (especially a brush lacquer, which is a straight nitrocelluous lacquer and is not a hard finish and does not protect against moisture or chemicals very well. Easy to apply and easy to repair, but limited on durability. A catalyzed lacquer is much more durable, but that has to be sprayed.


----------



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Huff. I had the idea in my head that the brush on was about the same as the spray on in hardness. back to poly i guess.


----------

